# Auf halber Strecke gescheitert: Diese Videospiele haben wir nie zu Ende gespielt



## MaxFalkenstern (16. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Auf halber Strecke gescheitert: Diese Videospiele haben wir nie zu Ende gespielt * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Auf halber Strecke gescheitert: Diese Videospiele haben wir nie zu Ende gespielt


----------



## Exar-K (16. Januar 2013)

Ich spiel eigentlich fast immer angefangene Titel auch durch. Manchmal dauert es aber etwas länger, z.B. wenn ein Spiel sehr umfangreich ist, oder es mich nicht so recht packen kann.
Ansonsten fällt mir aus den letzten Jahren nur Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising ein. Da wurden es nur 3-4 Missionen, dann war Feierabend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2013)

"Diablo 2" hab ich nie durchgespielt. Nicht weil ich nicht mehr wollte, ich bin unmittelbar vor dem Höllenfürst an der letzten großen Armee in so einer Unterweltkathedrale (?!) gescheitert.

Wurmt mich bis heute ein wenig...


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2013)

hm nja, Oblivion hab ich nie durch gespielt, im Prinzip
ich hab eigentlich alles andere gemacht, bin Chef aller Gilden, etc. aber ich hab bevor man die machen muss schon zu viele Obliviontore gemacht und dann irgendwie kein Bock mehr gehabt


----------



## OldboyX (16. Januar 2013)

Bei einigen Games hier kann ich nur beipflichten, wobei ich Shooter wie Crysis 2, Metro 2033 oder Duke Nukem 4ever dennoch durchgespielt habe, weil so Shooter einfach schnell und einfach von der Hand gehen.

Die Lust verloren habe ich genauso wie die Redaktion bei Diablo 3, Far Cry 2 (da habe ich sogar noch viel früher das Handtuch geworfen, sollte ich mal wieder installieren das Ding)

Andere Games die ich  nich zu Ende gespielt habe: 
Stalker Shadow of Cernobyl (hat mich nie so begeistert wie manche andere die auf das Spiel schwören)
Assassins Creed Revelations (1 war extrem gut, 2 war schon eher so 'naja' und bei diesem Teil hatte ich nach einer Weile einfach gar keine Lust mehr)
Mass Effect 3 (wie bei AC wird der dritte Teil der Serie einfach überhaupt nicht mehr gerecht, ich fand das Spiel nur langweilig und monoton, die story erzwungen und aufgesetzt, daher nach ein paar levels einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt das Spiel zu starten)


----------



## RichardLancelot (16. Januar 2013)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [...]Far Cry 2 (da habe ich sogar noch viel früher das Handtuch geworfen, sollte ich mal wieder installieren das Ding)[...]


Kannste bleiben lassen, ist durchs Rumliegen nicht besser geworden  Hab's mir auch gekauft, 4h gespielt und war dann genervt vom rumgeeier auf der Map und der Tatsache nach jeder Mission dieselben Gegener noch 2-3x bekämpfen zu müssen. Purer Nervenfresser, das Spiel.


OldboyX schrieb:


> Assassins Creed Revelations (1 war extrem gut, 2 war schon eher so 'naja' und bei diesem Teil hatte ich nach einer Weile einfach gar keine Lust mehr)


Kann ich nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich Revelations durchgespielt habe. Ich hoffe mal du meinst mit '1' AC II und mit '2' AC: Brotherhood, sonst könnte ich die Wertung nämlich nicht nachvollziehen.


OldboyX schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 (wie bei AC wird der dritte Teil der Serie einfach überhaupt nicht mehr gerecht, ich fand das Spiel nur langweilig und monoton, die story erzwungen und aufgesetzt, daher nach ein paar levels einfach keine Lust mehr gehabt das Spiel zu starten)


Das steht bei mir auch noch aus...weiß schon gar nicht mehr warum ich's nicht beendet habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2013)

ACR ist inhaltlich vielleicht der inhaltlich schwächste Teil der Ezio-Reihe und hat auch spielerisch so gut wie keine Neuerungen zu bieten, ein gutes AC war es dennoch.
Zu ME3: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich vielleicht ähnlich enttäuscht werden könnte wie einige Forenuser hier, werde ich mir das Finale früher oder später anschaffen, bin dafür einfach zu neugeurig darauf, wie es sich spielt und wie es endet.


----------



## springenderBusch (16. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele verdammt viele Spiele nicht durch, da mich kaum noch ein Spiel richtig packen kann. Da ich aber fast nie zum Vollpreis zugreife stört mich das weniger.

Was mich wundert, was erwartet die Redaktion wenn ein Spiel METRO heißt, Open World ? Vor allem, da es gar nicht so wenige Außenwelteinsätze gibt und das Finale ebenfalls an der Oberfläche spielt. Habe ich erst vorige Woche wieder durchgespielt.

Jetzt gerade zocke ich S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Call of Pripyat und komme nicht davon los.
An OldboyX : Ja ich schwöre auf das Spiel, haha, und raube mir damit meinen wohlverdienten Schlaf. Das packt mich einfach um ein Vielfaches mehr als westliches Spieldesign. Offensichtlich spricht mich die etwas ruhigere und nicht so hektische Spielweise an, von der Atmosphäre ganz zu schweigen.

Bei Diablo seh ich das genauso wie die Redaktion, Skyrim und FarCry 2 hätte ich mir nie kaufen sollen ( sehr früh aus Langeweile abgebrochen ) und den Rest hab ich nie gespielt.


----------



## undergrounderX (16. Januar 2013)

Duke Nukem Forever habe ich nicht abgebrochen. Ich hab es schon seit einem Jahr original eingeschweißt bei mir rumstehen


----------



## Gast20180705 (16. Januar 2013)

Metro 2033 ist schon verdammt kurz und dann auch noch nach der Hälfte abbrechen? o0


----------



## Shotay3 (16. Januar 2013)

Also das mit Metro kann ich auch nich ganz nachvollziehen, war doch n Top Spiel  aber jedem das seine!


----------



## el_santero (16. Januar 2013)

Crysis 2 habe ich nie fertig gespielt - die Geschichte war mir zu mau.


----------



## Exar-K (16. Januar 2013)

Das mit Metro kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Das Spiel war recht kurz, hatte eine packende Geschichte und war sehr atmosphärisch. Ich hab es fast in einem Rutsch durchgespielt.
Far Cry 2 war aber in der Tat sehr zäh, musste mich öfter dazu zwingen weiterzumachen. Es war streckenweise einfach ziemlich öde.


----------



## UthaSnake (16. Januar 2013)

TES Oblivion hat mich niee gepackt! (einfach nicht mein Setting)
Alpha Protocol....einfach nur schlecht! (in meinen Augen)
Fallout 3 (was aber mehr daran lag das ich probleme mit den Savegames, mit dem PC und nem Mode hatte ^^)
und
The Legen of zelda majoras Mask (was auch eher daran lag das ich damals N64 verbot bekam weil ich unartig war ^^  oder oder oder....hab den EMulator, werds gleich mal anfangen und nun zuende bringen!)


----------



## Paladox (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe über die hälfte der Spiele durchgedaddelt. Mir geht es dabei bei dem Spiele wie bei einen Film. Wenn ich schonmal ein gutes Stück gespielt/geschaut habe, dann will ich auch sehen wie es ausgeht. Manchmal wird man belohnt (FF13) und manchmal ist es vielleicht nicht so toll für den einzelnen (Duke Nukem). Wenn ich mir das Spiel schon kaufe, dann will ich auch alles sehen was das Spiel zu bieten hat.


----------



## Blacksun84 (16. Januar 2013)

Das bei GTA4 kann ich bestätigen. Das Spiel habe ich verschlungen, war dann eine Woche nicht aktiv und hatte danach partout keine Lust mehr drauf. Auch bei FF13 war die Luft vor der 21 Stunde lange raus, wenn auch sweety Vanille einfach zu anbeißen war.


----------



## Fireball8 (16. Januar 2013)

Hmmmm, ich habe hier noch Deus Ex: Human Revolution, AC: Revelations, Crysis 2, L.A. Noire, Alan Wake und Metro auf dem Desktop...mal schauen, ob ich die irgendwann noch durchzocke


----------



## weisauchnicht (16. Januar 2013)

Hmm,Skyrim^^ Nach ziemlich genau 217 Stunden hatte Ich alles erkundet (gemütliche spielweise)


----------



## Sancezz1 (16. Januar 2013)

Bei Spielen wie Oblivion, Skyrim oder Fallout, was heißt da nicht zu ende gespielt? Heißt das, die Story nicht abgeschlossen oder heißt das, man hat nicht alle Höhlen komplett erkundet, nicht alle Sehenswürdigkeiten entdeckt? Also Spielfortschritt 100%, also wirklich komplett auch alle Nebenaufgaben. Genau wie bei der GTA-Reihe oder der AC-Reihe.
Die Story habe ich bei etwa 95% meiner Spiele beendet. Bei den meisten fehlen mir eben diese Dinge, die ich eben bei TES, Fallout, GTA angesprochen habe.

Selbst Far Cry 2 habe ich ein mal komplett durchgezockt, wobei ich jeden "Außenposten" nur ein mal gesäubert habe und danach diese einfach ignoriert. Auch Gothic 3 habe ich ein mal komplett durchgespielt.
Das letzte Spiel welches ich die Story nicht beendet hab, ist Ghost Recon Future Soldier. Wobei ich da bereits in der letzten Mission bin. Weiß nicht mal mehr warum ich die nicht beendet habe 

Und dann gibts bei mir Spiele, die ich mehr als ein mal beendet (Story) habe. Zum Beispiel die Mass Effect-Reihe, habe ich jeweils 3 mal komplett durchgespielt. Oder Gothic 1+2 und viele andere Spiele


----------



## z3ro22 (16. Januar 2013)

ich würde sagen bis jetzt habe ich auch alles durch aber ein spiel war schrecklich c&c 4 nie nie wieder


----------



## BigBubby (16. Januar 2013)

Metro kann ich auch nicht verstehen. War seit langem das erste Spiel, welches ich sogar ein 2. mal durchgespielt hatte.
Crysis 2 habe ich einfach durchgespielt, um zu wissen ob doch noch was interessantes passiert.
GTA iV habe ich auch irgendwie die Lust verloren. Interessant finde ich die begründung, die story war gut, aber es hat uns die motivation gefehlt. Naja entweder ist die Story gut und gibt motiviation oder sie war nicht so gut und dann fehlt es natürlich auch.
Ich fand die Story irendwie 0815 story von GTA. letzte GTA was mich geflashed hatte war Vice City. Bis heute mein liebster Teil.


----------



## BaronSengir187 (16. Januar 2013)

Ob ich ein Spiel durchspiele oder nicht hängt vor allem mit dem Spielspaß bei mir zusammen und wie gut ich das Spiel wirklich finde und nicht an der Zeit. 
Titel wie Diablo 3, GTA4, Far Cry 2 und Deus Ex habe ich nicht durchgespielt weil sie langweilig wurden oder schon von Beginn an waren. Ich quäle mich nicht gerne durch Spiele bei denen ich keinen Spaß habe. 
Skyrim hingegen, 250 Stunden und zweimal das Ende gesehen.
Alpha Protocol, 120 Stunden und 3 mal das Ende gesehen.
Dark Souls 160 Stunden und zweimal das Ende gesehen.
An der Zeit liegt es nicht. Nur ob das Spiel gut ist oder nicht.


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (16. Januar 2013)

ich hba bis heute auch fallout nicht durchgespielt. 

aber skyrim fang ich heute an


----------



## LukLuk1992 (16. Januar 2013)

Final Fantasy XII war der letzte FF-Teil, den ich gespielt hab, und den habe ich auch mittendrin aufgegeben. Seitdem ist die Marke für mich uninteressant. Ich spiel lieber noch ein achtes oder neuntes Mal die Teile 7, 8, 9 oder 10.


----------



## Cibox (16. Januar 2013)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> ich würde sagen bis jetzt habe ich auch alles durch aber ein spiel war schrecklich c&c 4 nie nie wieder


absolut richtig! Ich hab's um ein paar euro bei steam gekauft aber in summe nicht mal ne stunde gezockt... 



OldboyX schrieb:


> Assassins Creed Revelations (1 war extrem gut, 2 war schon eher so 'naja' und bei diesem Teil hatte ich nach einer Weile einfach gar keine Lust mehr)


full ack! ich hab mich zwar durchgequält (weil ich unbedingt das Ende sehen wollte) aber dafür ist es umso stärker als das schlechteste Spiel in Erinnerung. Obwohl es  /&$%§(% einfach war, hab ich Monate gebraucht bis ich mich durchgequält hatte 

Was seit kurzem auch dazu gehört: DayZ
Am Anfang volle Begeisterung und voller Lob, flaute dann die Motivation schneller ab, als Schnee in der Wüste.... 
Das in erster Linie nicht wegen den bugs, sondern vorallem weil das Spielkonzept imho nicht ausgereift war: 90% auf der "w"-taste kleben, is einfach nur bedingt lustig... 
Wenn dann irgendwann mal der stand-alone kommt, is es (für mich zumindest) viel zu spät


----------



## kornhill (16. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Diablo 2" hab ich nie durchgespielt. Nicht weil ich nicht mehr wollte, ich bin unmittelbar vor dem Höllenfürst an der letzten großen Armee in so einer Unterweltkathedrale (?!) gescheitert.
> 
> Wurmt mich bis heute ein wenig...


 
Lass mich raten. Du hattest einen Nahkämpfer. Am besten einen Fana Zeal Pala 
--> Die Skellette werfen den Nahkampfschaden zurück und man kann den Zeal nicht abbrechen. Damit haut man sich instant selber um.
--> Oh hab ich das gehasst! Da musste man wirklich die Auren der Gegner im Auge haben und sehr fix sein. Und viel zu oft konnte man den verdmmten Zeal oder Nahkampfangriff nicht mehr abbrechen....

--> Du bist übrigens nur ein paar Mobgruppen vom Endgegner weg gewesen 

--> Hast einiges verpasst. Gerade Lord of Destruction hat das Spiel noch einmal um einiges besser gemacht!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2013)

kornhill schrieb:


> Lass mich raten. Du hattest einen Nahkämpfer. Am besten einen Fana Zeal Pala
> --> Die Skellette werfen den Nahkampfschaden zurück und man kann den Zeal nicht abbrechen. Damit haut man sich instant selber um.
> --> Oh hab ich das gehasst! Da musste man wirklich die Auren der Gegner im Auge haben und sehr fix sein. Und viel zu oft konnte man den verdmmten Zeal oder Nahkampfangriff nicht mehr abbrechen....
> 
> ...


Ist schon zu lange her, entweder war ich mit nem Barbar oder eben mit dem Paladin unterwegs.

So oder so, ich hatte kein Bock nochmal von vorne zu beginnen, zudem hat mein D2-Scheitern mir lange Zeit die Lust auf Hack'n Slay-RPGs verhagelt.
Erst mit "Titan Quest" kam die Lust wieder, und aktuell sehne ich das Crowdfunding-Projekt "Grim Dawn" herbei.


----------



## Rollora (16. Januar 2013)

Skyrim
Far Cry 2
Metro
kann ich bestätigen
Darüber hinaus
Rage (ist aber noch installiert, vllt spiele ich mal weiter)
Black and White
F1 2011
und einige mehr.


----------



## aliman91 (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich fand das PoP sehr gelungen. Optik und Story waren verdammt gut gemacht, nur das Lichtkeim sammelnd nervte. Schade das die Story nicht fortgeführt wurde  

Hätte gern noch mehr PoP mit der Optik gehabt. Der Nachfolger war einfach nur langweilig...


----------



## Turbo1993 (16. Januar 2013)

GTA IV kann ich auch verstehen. Hab es mit Mühe und Not auf 100% geschafft (nur für das alternative Ende hatte ich wirklichen keinen Ansporn mehr). Es haben einfachen die lustigen Missionen eines GTA Vice City (Stories) oder San Andreas gefehlt.

Allerdings vermisse ich Gran Turismo 4. Hab es letzte Woche zusammen mit mein Bruder auf 100 % durchgespielt. Nach 4 Jahren Spielzeit!!! (natürlich immer mal wieder längere Pausen)


----------



## Tiakara (16. Januar 2013)

Eigentlich ist es schon eigenartig, dass man bei Spielen wie Diablo 3 und Skyrim von durchspielen spricht und darauf so viel wert legt. Solche Spiele sind bei einem solchen Vergleich völlig fehl am Platz.

Bestes Beispiel dafür ist gerade auch Fallout 3. Ich hatte beim ersten Versuch bereits nach wenigen Stunden die Endsequenz, da ich leider zu konsequent der Handlung gefolgt bin, während ich von anderen Leuten weiß, die das x-fache an Zeit in das Spiel investiert haben und trotzdem nie die Endsequenz gesehen haben. Bei Skyrim sieht es ähnlich aus. 
Dann ist bei Diablo 3 die Frage, wer das Spiel eher durchgespielt hat. Derjenige der Inferno einmal "durchgespielt" hat oder vielleicht doch derjenige, der zwar nicht zwangsläufig durch den letzten Akt auf Inferno durch ist, aber dafür alle Klassen ausgerüstet und auf Inferno hat. Oder hat man das Spiel vielleicht auch dann schon durch, wenn man nur durch Normal durch ist, es gibt bestimmt genügend Casuals, die dies bei den verschiedenen Teilen als durchgespielt empfunden haben. Ich persönlich hatte nie das Gefühl, dass man irgendeinen Diablo-Teil deswegen "durch" hatte, nur weil man die Story durch hatte oder einen bestimmten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Meiner Ansicht nach, sind dies alles eher Spiele, bei denen man nicht sagen kann, dass man es durchgespielt hat, weil es darauf weder bei Skyrim, noch bei Fallout noch bei Diablo ankommt (naja, bei eins irgendwie). Das ist so, als würde man sagen, man hätte Guild Wars, Planetside, World of Tanks, World of Warcraft etc. durchgespielt.

Naja, jedem das seine. 

P.S.: Gerade von einer Spiele-Redaktion würde ich übrigens erwarten, dass sie ein Spiel, dass ein definiertes Ende hat, auch dann durchspielen, wenn sie es eigentlich nicht mehr durchspielen wollen. Immerhin ist es ihre Aufgabe es ausgiebig zu testen und dann einen möglichst objektiven Bericht darüber zu schreiben, auch wenn es nicht den persönlichen Geschmack trifft. Da finde ich es etwas fehl am Platz in einem Artikel zu lesen, dass die Redaktion ein Spiel nicht durchgespielt hat. Auch wenn mir natürlich klar ist, dass dies schon rein zeitlich nicht möglich sein dürfte. Einen faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt es trotzdem, wenn man so etwas dann auch noch in einem Artikel lesen muss.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2013)

Also ich spiele jedes Spiel irgendwann durch, manchmal leg ich es zurück  und Spiel es nach Jahren mal wieder (fange dann meist auch von vorne  an), aber durchgespielt wird jedes irgendwann.


----------



## CoDBFgamer (16. Januar 2013)

Wie könnt ihr Spiele ordentlich testen, wenn ihr sie nicht mal bis zu Ende durchspielt?
Ich mein man kann ja wenigstens alle Hauptmissionen erledigen.


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2013)

CoDBFgamer schrieb:


> Wie könnt ihr Spiele ordentlich testen, wenn ihr sie nicht mal bis zu Ende durchspielt?
> Ich mein man kann ja wenigstens alle Hauptmissionen erledigen.


 
was ist das denn jetzt für ein Flame-Fail?
Ja ne is klar, weil auch *alle *Redakteure alle Spiele spielen *müssen*, damit einer ein Testurteil abgeben kann und sag jetzt nicht du warst so ganz gewitzt unterwegs und reimst dir zusammen, das hier auch die Tests mit drin sind, die natürlich soweit durchgespielt werden, wenn man die _Tests_ und nicht nur die Wertungmal lesen würde, käm man da auch selbst drauf


----------



## Mothman (16. Januar 2013)

Ich habe schon viele Spiele nicht durchgespielt. Aber bestimmt 2/3 der Spiele, die ich besitze, habe ich auch durchgespielt. 
Da ich aber extrem viele Spiele besitze, kommt bei zirka 1/3 nicht durchgespielter Spiele auch ganz schön was zusammen. 
Wobei das jetzt nur ne Schätzung ist, mit den 75%.

Es gibt aber auch Spiele, die ich nur Minuten angespielt habe. Das ist dann meistens den Steam-Sales zu verdanken. 
"Ach ich hab zwar garkeine Zeit, muss das jetzt aber kaufen." So bin ich leider. 

Es gibt auch einige Spiele, wo ich kurz vorm Ende aufgehört habe. Das liegt vor allem daran, dass ich kein Fan von "Boss-Battles" bin. 
Zuletzt Hitman Absolution und Max Payne 3. Wurde mir dann irgendwann zu nervig, kurz vorm Ende.


----------



## cap82 (16. Januar 2013)

Wer findet den Fehler im letzten Post? 
Tipp: Nochmal nachrechnen bitte.. 

Dead Island wäre für mich auch ein Kandidat.


----------



## Mothman (16. Januar 2013)

cap82 schrieb:


> Wer findet den Fehler im letzten Post?
> Tipp: Nochmal nachrechnen bitte..


Jo, okay. Harter Fail von mir. 2/3 sind wohl Gerüchten zufolge eher ca. 66,6%


----------



## derstef (16. Januar 2013)

Schade das ihr so viele gute Spiele nicht zu Ende gebracht habt. Crysis2 wurde meiner Meinung nach erst gegen Ende so richtig gut und als ich es durch hatte fand ich die Jungs bei Crytek haben einen guten Job gemacht. Ebenso FarCry2 - die Malaria und die respawnenden Gegner fand ich nicht schlimm - da nerven Call of Duty und Co viel mehr. Klar fehlt die Zeit wenn man Redakteur ist - aber eigentlich müsste man die Spiele immer durchspielen bevor man sie bewertet.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (16. Januar 2013)

Tiakara schrieb:


> P.S.: Gerade von einer Spiele-Redaktion würde ich übrigens erwarten, dass sie ein Spiel, dass ein definiertes Ende hat, auch dann durchspielen, wenn sie es eigentlich nicht mehr durchspielen wollen. Immerhin ist es ihre Aufgabe es ausgiebig zu testen und dann einen möglichst objektiven Bericht darüber zu schreiben, auch wenn es nicht den persönlichen Geschmack trifft. Da finde ich es etwas fehl am Platz in einem Artikel zu lesen, dass die Redaktion ein Spiel nicht durchgespielt hat. Auch wenn mir natürlich klar ist, dass dies schon rein zeitlich nicht möglich sein dürfte. Einen faden Beigeschmack hinterlässt es trotzdem, wenn man so etwas dann auch noch in einem Artikel lesen muss.



Ich kann jetzt nicht für alle meine Kollegen sprechen, aber in der Regel spielt der jeweilige Tester (bei uns sind das die Print-Redakteure) den jeweiligen Titel bis zum Ende durch. Es ist aber nun mal so, dass *nicht alle *Redakteure alle Videospiele durchgezockt haben. Und genau darum geht in diesem Special.


----------



## aut-taker (16. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ist schon zu lange her, entweder war ich mit nem Barbar oder eben mit dem Paladin unterwegs.
> 
> So oder so, ich hatte kein Bock nochmal von vorne zu beginnen, zudem hat mein D2-Scheitern mir lange Zeit die Lust auf Hack'n Slay-RPGs verhagelt.
> Erst mit "Titan Quest" kam die Lust wieder, und aktuell sehne ich das Crowdfunding-Projekt "Grim Dawn" herbei.


 
du musst dir unbedingt Path of Exile anschauen. Kommt am 23 in Open Beta, und hat das Potential besser als D2 zu werden. Super kleines Team, werkeln seit 6 Jahren, geniales Skillsystem, unglaublich gutes Itemsystem, gottgleiches Geldsystem, extrem hoher Wiederspielwert - lohnt sich wirklich. Nach D3 hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr, aber das ist wirklich ein Top spiel.

@Topic: Ich hab Divinity 2, Drakensang, Crysis 2, Dungeon Siege 3, Fallout 3 noch vor mir. Alles keine schlechten Spiele, aber Motivation war einfach futsch


----------



## Kreon (16. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> "Diablo 2" hab ich nie durchgespielt. Nicht weil ich nicht mehr wollte, ich bin unmittelbar vor dem Höllenfürst an der letzten großen Armee in so einer Unterweltkathedrale (?!) gescheitert.
> 
> Wurmt mich bis heute ein wenig...



Ich spiele eigentlich auch jedes Spiel durch, das ich beginne, es sei denn es ist der größte Käse. Aber solche habe ich zum Glück schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gekauft.
Bei Diablo II ging es mir genau gleich. Bin an der gleichen Stelle gescheitert. Wollte es dann später noch mal probieren, habe es dann aber irgendwie aus den Augen verloren. Ich weiß noch, dass ich irgendwie noch mehr als 20 Erfahrungspunkte zum Verteilen übrig hatte und mich nicht entschieden hatte, was ich skillen soll. Vielleicht lags daran?!


----------



## Evilstorm (17. Januar 2013)

Es soll ja Spiele geben, die mehrere Schwierigkeits-Stufen haben. Meiner Meinung nach, reicht es mir, wenn ich das Spiel einmal durchspiele, denn danach kommt immer das selbe und wird für mich persönlich langweilig. Deshalb kann ich von mir sagen, dass ich erst ein Spiel komplett auf jeder Schwierigkeits-Stufe durchgespielt habe... oder besser gesagt die ganze Triologie... Mass Effect 1&2&3... Leider hat mich bisher noch kein einziges Spiel so sehr gefesselt wie dieses aber vielleicht liegt es nur am Zeit-Mangel


----------



## z3ro22 (17. Januar 2013)

@Enisra  Wenn diese spiele bewertet werden sollen,ist es auch die Pflicht das der jenige das auch durchspielt. Man kann nichts bewerten wenn man es nicht  durchspielt so was nennt sich dann Bewertung.

Vlt sollte ja jeder so Arbeiten alles nur mit dem halben Arsch.....

man kann ein erst Eindruck machen das ist aber keine endgültige Bewertung.

Wenn ich mir ein Spiel Kaufe Spiele ich es durch egal wie zäh es ist.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (17. Januar 2013)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Enisra  Wenn diese spiele bewertet werden sollen,ist es auch die Pflicht das der jenige das auch durchspielt. Man kann nichts bewerten wenn man es nicht  durchspielt so was nennt sich dann Bewertung.
> 
> Vlt sollte ja jeder so Arbeiten alles nur mit dem halben Arsch.....
> 
> ...



Sag mal du hast den Schuss auch nicht gehört oder? Lies mal nur ein paar Posts über dir den Kommentar von Max dazu.

Hier geht es NICHT um die spieleTESTENDE Redaktion, sondern allgemein um die Onlineredaktion. ES hat ABSOLUT NICHTS mit den Bewertungen zu tun. Herrgott ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Sag mal du hast den Schuss auch nicht gehört oder? Lies mal nur ein paar Posts über dir den Kommentar von Max dazu.
> 
> Hier geht es NICHT um die spieleTESTENDE Redaktion, sondern allgemein um die Onlineredaktion. ES hat ABSOLUT NICHTS mit den Bewertungen zu tun. Herrgott ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen?


 
Ich weiß auch nicht was da so schwer an meinem Text zu verstehen war und selbst wenn es um die ganze Redaktion geht, wieso muss Peter Skyrim durchspielen, damit Felix eine richtige Wertung abgeben kann?
Ist ja nicht so als ob die alle Mitglied des Hive-Minds Redaktion wären und nur Redaktion eine Wertung abgeben kann wenn alle Mitglieder des Hives Skyrim spielen

Ach ja, noch so ein Fall der mir einfällt, Gothic 2 und 3, ich wollte es mögen, aber das Feuer wollte um´s verrecken nicht zünden


----------



## knarfe1000 (17. Januar 2013)

Ich spiele fast alles durch, in meiner langen "Karriere" habe ich höchstens eine Handvoll Spiele abgebrochen.

Adhoc fallen mir Sega Rally und Assassins Creed 1 ein.

Metro 2033 kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, da es ein toller und zudem kurzer Shooter war.


----------



## Cuddleman (17. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich spiel eigentlich fast immer angefangene Titel auch durch. Manchmal dauert es aber etwas länger, z.B. wenn ein Spiel sehr umfangreich ist, oder es mich nicht so recht packen kann.
> Ansonsten fällt mir aus den letzten Jahren nur Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising ein. Da wurden es nur 3-4 Missionen, dann war Feierabend.



Ja "Dragon Rising" ist nicht der wirkliche Nachfolger von OF, sondern die ArmA-Serie und deshalb habe ich nach ähnlicher Zeit auch gestreikt, auch wegen des mmn. komplizierteren Bedienungs-/Steuerungskonzept.

Ich habe bisher fast jedes Game welches ich mir auch angeschafft habe auch durch gezockt.

Der Vorteil für mich, ist eigentlich der sehr kleine interessante Bereich in dem ich Games bevorzuge. 
Dadurch ist das Risiko von Neuerscheinungen wärend der aktiven Durchspielzeit recht gering. 
Die Erwartungsfreude ist, auf die nächste Weiterentwicklung zu einem bestehenden Game, oder zu einem völlig neuen Game, weitaus größer. 
Mit den Sim's z.B. habe ich ganz und gar nichts am Hut, was allerdings nur am Genre liegt. 
Games müßen für mich eine Art Ausgleich zum Alltag sein, genauso wie diese durch Variationsvielfallt (trotz eventuell gleicher Aufgabenstellung) und einen recht großen möglichst weitestgehend uneingeschränkten Aktionsradius der Gamewelt aufweisen.

Die Gassengames z.B. ala CoD, oder MoH sind nur für einmal durch und Schluß, oder aus Frust dann vorzeitig Schluß. 
Man kommt fast immer immer durch die selben "hohlen Gassen"! 
Die ArmA-Serie ist hier z.B. massiv variabler, sofern man bei ArmA 1 sich nicht auf die eine Brücke, bzw Landenge bezieht und den Einschluß der Gamewelt durch Wasser!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (17. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was da so schwer an meinem Text zu verstehen war und selbst wenn es um die ganze Redaktion geht, wieso muss Peter Skyrim durchspielen, damit Felix eine richtige Wertung abgeben kann?
> Ist ja nicht so als ob die alle Mitglied des Hive-Minds Redaktion wären und nur Redaktion eine Wertung abgeben kann wenn alle Mitglieder des Hives Skyrim spielen
> 
> Ach ja, noch so ein Fall der mir einfällt, Gothic 2 und 3, ich wollte es mögen, aber das Feuer wollte um´s verrecken nicht zünden


 

Gothic 2 und 3 hab ich glaub auch nie durchgespielt... Aber beim 2ten bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ist ein Weilchen her^^

Oh ach so: We are Redaktion... we are many


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht was da so schwer an meinem Text zu verstehen war und selbst wenn es um die ganze Redaktion geht, wieso muss Peter Skyrim durchspielen, damit Felix eine richtige Wertung abgeben kann?
> Ist ja nicht so als ob die alle Mitglied des Hive-Minds Redaktion wären und nur Redaktion eine Wertung abgeben kann wenn alle Mitglieder des Hives Skyrim spielen


 Eben. Wäre ich Spieletester bei PCG, mich könnte man für jedes Genre warm kriegen, aber bei tiefgehenden Rollenspielen, Simulatoren, gewissen Strategie-Untergenren und Rennspielen würde ich Testmuster jederzeit an einen anderen Kollegen weitergeben, weil ich mich damit eher schwer tu und deshalb eine objektive Betrachtung komplett wegfallen würde. Wer geübt oder gar Profi in einem Spielefach ist, der sollte es auch testen, ehe ein überforderter Newbie daran verzweifelt.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm nja, Oblivion hab ich nie durch gespielt, im Prinzip
> ich hab eigentlich alles andere gemacht, bin Chef aller Gilden, etc. aber ich hab bevor man die machen muss schon zu viele Obliviontore gemacht und dann irgendwie kein Bock mehr gehabt


 Die Tore meinte ich, als ich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, dass was du bemängelt hast wird dein kleinstes Problem sein. 

Ich habe glaube ich bei dem 3. Tor aufgehört bei welchem die Wege zu den Eingängen einem Labyrinth geähnelt haben, da war dann meine Schmerzgrenze definitiv überschritten.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ach ja, noch so ein Fall der mir einfällt, Gothic 2 und 3, ich wollte es mögen, aber das Feuer wollte um´s verrecken nicht zünden


 Bei mir war es exakt umgekehrt, allerdings mit Gothic 1. Ich hatte die Demo einmal gespielt und nach dem ich gegen mehrere Gegner auf einmal aufgrund der Steuerung so schlecht zurecht kam, wollte ich es überhaupt nicht mehr spielen und auch nicht mögen.

Allerdings habe ich es doch noch einmal gespielt und da sind mir dann die ganzen unterschiedlichen Lösungswege bzw. verschiedenen Gesprächsoptionen aufgefallen und auch die relativ komplexe KI.

Natürlich dann gekauft und in einem Rutsch durchgespielt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eben. Wäre ich Spieletester bei PCG, mich könnte man für jedes Genre warm kriegen, aber bei tiefgehenden Rollenspielen, Simulatoren, gewissen Strategie-Untergenren und Rennspielen würde ich Testmuster jederzeit an einen anderen Kollegen weitergeben, weil ich mich damit eher schwer tu und deshalb eine objektive Betrachtung komplett wegfallen würde. Wer geübt oder gar Profi in einem Spielefach ist, der sollte es auch testen, ehe ein überforderter Newbie daran verzweifelt.


 
Das wird sowieso bei den Spielemagazinen so gemacht, dass die Redakteure auch die Spiele ihres Genre testen. Da achten sie schon bei der Verteilung darauf


----------



## Enisra (18. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Die Tore meinte ich, als ich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, dass was du bemängelt hast wird dein kleinstes Problem sein.
> 
> Ich habe glaube ich bei dem 3. Tor aufgehört bei welchem die Wege zu den Eingängen einem Labyrinth geähnelt haben, da war dann meine Schmerzgrenze definitiv überschritten.


 
nja, ich hatte so 25-30 geschlossen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hab viele Spiele noch unvollendet hier rumliegen. Teilweise einfach das Interesse verloren, teilweise irgendwo hängen geblieben und dann gesagt "ach mach ich in ein paar Tagen mal weiter" und dann nie wieder angefasst, wegen Motivationsverlust. Bei anderen sind halt andere Titel dazwischen gekommen, die ich dann lieber mal ausprobieren / durchspielen wollte. 
Aber Spiele die mich richtig fesseln, also die wirklich guten, ziehe ich i.d.R. auch bis zum Ende durch


----------



## LordCrash (28. Januar 2013)

Toll, ein Artikel komponiert aus Einzelmeinungen. Ganz große Leistung, PCG. Wahrscheinlich haben bei den allermeisten vorgeschlagen Spielen mehr als 99% der Spieler das Spiel auch zu Ende gespielt. Was macht das also für einen Sinn hier??


----------



## Snowborn (28. Januar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Toll, ein Artikel komponiert aus Einzelmeinungen. Ganz große Leistung, PCG. Wahrscheinlich haben bei den allermeisten vorgeschlagen Spielen mehr als 99% der Spieler das Spiel auch zu Ende gespielt. Was macht das also für einen Sinn hier??



Wir machen in der Regel bei erfolgreichen Artikeln Community-Updates und das macht sehr wohl Sinn. Unsere User finden gerne ihre Vorschläge in den Specials wieder, was wir immer wieder zu hören bekommen. Wir geben unserer Community die Möglichkeit, ihre Meinungen und Statements in den Specials wiederzufinden und das ist durchaus sinnvoll und wird gut angenommen. Mach doch einfach mal mit und schreibe in die Comments, was DU gerne lesen würdest. Wir freuen uns 

Viele Grüße

SB


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (28. Januar 2013)

Bei einigen Spielen kann ich das nachvollziehen, einige Begründungen finde ich absurt, Crysis 2 habe ich z.B. ohne zwischendurch andere Games gespielt zu haben durchgespielt.


----------



## Enisra (28. Januar 2013)

thetadarkphoenix schrieb:


> Bei einigen Spielen kann ich das nachvollziehen, einige Begründungen finde ich absurt, Crysis 2 habe ich z.B. ohne zwischendurch andere Games gespielt zu haben durchgespielt.


 
Das ist schön für dich, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass das Spiel auch bei anderen gezündet hat, eben weil einem eben so das Setting überhaupt nicht gefällt


----------



## LordCrash (28. Januar 2013)

Snowborn schrieb:


> Wir machen in der Regel bei erfolgreichen Artikeln Community-Updates und das macht sehr wohl Sinn. Unsere User finden gerne ihre Vorschläge in den Specials wieder, was wir immer wieder zu hören bekommen. Wir geben unserer Community die Möglichkeit, ihre Meinungen und Statements in den Specials wiederzufinden und das ist durchaus sinnvoll und wird gut angenommen. Mach doch einfach mal mit und schreibe in die Comments, was DU gerne lesen würdest. Wir freuen uns
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> SB


 Gegen Community-Updates ist ja generell nichts einzuwenden, allerdings sollten die Beiträge dann auch Hand und Fuß haben. Leider war das hier aber auch schon im Ursprungsartikel nicht der Fall (z.B. die Aufnahme von Skyrim, weil man einfach noch nicht so weit ist in der Story....). Außerdem suggeriert der Header des Artikels dem Leser, dass es sich um Spiele handelt, die generell so schlecht sind, dass man sie einfach nicht zu Ende spielen will oder im Laufe der Story schlechter werden und man deshalb keine Lust mehr auf das Storyende hat. Das ist aber doch für die große Masse an Spielern für die meisten der vorgeschlagenen Spiele sicherlich nicht der Fall...

Aber dann mach ich halt im Stile des Artikels auch mal einen Vorschlag: Dark Souls, weil es mit der Zeit einfach nervig und langweilig wird, wenn man nicht sehr masochistisch veranlagt ist....


----------



## MrFob (28. Januar 2013)

Tja, ich persoenlich mache jetzt einfach mal Steam dafuer verantwortlich, dass ich viele Spiele nicht mehr durchspiele. Der Grund: Man kauft sich ein paar Sachen im Sale fuer 5 Euro und die liegen dann ewig auf der Platte ohne dass man sie laenger als ein paar Stunden angespielt hat bevor etwas interessanteres daher kam (Beispiele aus meine Liste: Batman: AA, Borderlands, Valvet Assassin und das ganze liesse sich noch um einige Dutzend fortsetzten). Es gibt sogar ein paar, die ich nie angefangen habe (zB: The Void und Hitman: Bloodmoney).
Frueher hat man dann doch eher weniger Titel fuer mehr Geld gekauft und diese dann aber auch durchgespielt, egal wie lange es gedauert hat.

BTW: Das ist keine Kritik an Steam, eher im Gegenteil, ich liebe die Sales und ich finde es auch super, wenn man so die Moeglichkeit hat in viele Titel reinzuschnuppern, auch wenn man sie dann recht schnell wieder weglegt. Immer wieder ist dann ja doch wieder ein echter Geheimtipp dabei oder einfach etwas, das genau den eigenen Geschmack trifft und damit lohnt sich das auf alle Faelle.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Januar 2013)

MrFob schrieb:


> Tja, ich persoenlich mache jetzt einfach mal Steam dafuer verantwortlich, dass ich viele Spiele nicht mehr durchspiele. Der Grund: Man kauft sich ein paar Sachen im Sale fuer 5 Euro und die liegen dann ewig auf der Platte ohne dass man sie laenger als ein paar Stunden angespielt hat bevor etwas interessanteres daher kam (Beispiele aus meine Liste: Batman: AA, Borderlands, Valvet Assassin und das ganze liesse sich noch um einige Dutzend fortsetzten). Es gibt sogar ein paar, die ich nie angefangen habe (zB: The Void und Hitman: Bloodmoney).
> Frueher hat man dann doch eher weniger Titel fuer mehr Geld gekauft und diese dann aber auch durchgespielt, egal wie lange es gedauert hat.
> 
> BTW: Das ist keine Kritik an Steam, eher im Gegenteil, ich liebe die Sales und ich finde es auch super, wenn man so die Moeglichkeit hat in viele Titel reinzuschnuppern, auch wenn man sie dann recht schnell wieder weglegt. Immer wieder ist dann ja doch wieder ein echter Geheimtipp dabei oder einfach etwas, das genau den eigenen Geschmack trifft und damit lohnt sich das auf alle Faelle.


 Da könnte man Abhilfe schaffen: Weniger kaufen, mehr zocken.


----------



## wipeout (28. Januar 2013)

Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker ja verscheiden.

Ich persönlich fand, dass Alpha Protocol zu den besten Rollenspielen der Geschichte gehört.
So viel Entscheidungsfreiheit mit *echten* Konsequenzen für den Spielverlauf hat man in dem Ausmaß nur sehr selten.
Der Wiederspielwert ist dadurch natürlich auch enorm hoch. Ähnlich wie damals bei Vampire Bloodlines


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

ich habe command & conquer 4 und Alpha protocol durchgehalten


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Januar 2013)

MrFob schrieb:


> Tja, ich persoenlich mache jetzt einfach mal Steam dafuer verantwortlich, dass ich viele Spiele nicht mehr durchspiele. Der Grund: Man kauft sich ein paar Sachen im Sale fuer 5 Euro und die liegen dann ewig auf der Platte ohne dass man sie laenger als ein paar Stunden angespielt hat bevor etwas interessanteres daher kam (Beispiele aus meine Liste: Batman: AA, Borderlands, Valvet Assassin und das ganze liesse sich noch um einige Dutzend fortsetzten). Es gibt sogar ein paar, die ich nie angefangen habe (zB: The Void und Hitman: Bloodmoney).
> Frueher hat man dann doch eher weniger Titel fuer mehr Geld gekauft und diese dann aber auch durchgespielt, egal wie lange es gedauert hat.
> 
> BTW: Das ist keine Kritik an Steam, eher im Gegenteil, ich liebe die Sales und ich finde es auch super, wenn man so die Moeglichkeit hat in viele Titel reinzuschnuppern, auch wenn man sie dann recht schnell wieder weglegt. Immer wieder ist dann ja doch wieder ein echter Geheimtipp dabei oder einfach etwas, das genau den eigenen Geschmack trifft und damit lohnt sich das auf alle Faelle.


 
Sieh' es positiv. Du hast damit wenigstens die Entwickler unterstützt. Schlimm wäre es eher, wenn die Spiele als Raubkopie auf deiner Platte schlummern würden


----------



## RDSQUIRREL (28. Januar 2013)

Nicht durchgespielt:
- Starcraft: die letzten Protoss-Missionen waren mir schlicht zu schwer (naja, Cheats sind was tolles)
- Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne: die letzten drei Missionen per Cheat
- Outcast: nach knapp 30 Stunden aufgehört, einfach zu heftig, wenn man mal eine Woche nicht weiterspielt
- Dark Souls: ich bin 34, verheiratet, habe 1 Kind und arbeite Vollzeit. Wenn ich spielen will, dann will ich mich entspannen. DS ist das Spiel bei dem ich mich am meisten ärgerte, Geld dafür (und den 360-Controller) rausgeworfen zu haben

Ansonsten spiele ich Titel, die ich mir kaufe aber eigentlich immer durch. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist es dann eigentlich so gut wie immer, der mich ohne Cheats zum Aufhören bewegt.


----------



## Mothman (28. Januar 2013)

> [...]Diablo hat er nie besiegt, was er nach eigenen Angaben sehr *befreut*. Wir finden: Schäm dich!


Nur weil er sich selbst gerne mal befreut, muss er sich doch nicht gleich schämen.


----------



## Mendos (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab viele Spiele nicht bis zum Ende gespielt. Also vorallem Spiele die nach 2000 erschienen sind, nicht mal weil die schlecht waren, sondern weil ich einfach nicht mehr soviel Zeit habe 

Besonders in Erinnerung geblieben ist mir aber Final Fantasy 13. Ich glaube ich hab mich da nur durchgezwungen, weil ich 80 Euro für die CE ausgegeben hatte. Ein gräßliches Spiel, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, was für tolle Spiele Square früher gemacht hat.

Nicht ganz so schlimm, aber dicht gefolgt: Mass Effect 3 und LA Noire. Da musste ich mich auch mehrmals dazu zwingen, weiterzuspielen. Langweilige Story und monotones Gameplay.

Desweiteren habe ich noch kein The Elder Scrolls Spiel zu Ende gebracht (im Sinne der Hauptquest), angefangen von Arena bis zu Oblivion. Hab irgendwann immer einfach die Lust verloren. Ähnlich ging es mir mit Diablo 2 oder sämtlichen GTA-Spielen. Das zieht sich immer alles so.


----------



## Evolverx (29. Januar 2013)

Was ich hier öfter gelesen habe sind Titel wie Oblivion oder Skyrim. Da ist es bei mir ne frage wie man die halbe strecke definiert. Bei diesen habe ich mich fast ausschließlich auf die Storyquests konzentriert aber den ganzen nebenkram der ja einen großen anteil der Elder Skrolls games ausmacht ausgelassen. 
Auch Diablo 3 gehört zu den spielen die ich als noch nicht durchgespielt betrachte. Zwar ist die Story Fantastisch (wenn man so fair ist zuzugeben das die überzogenen erwartungen der Fangemeinde in das game Unmöglich zu erfüllen waren) und ich habe sie zumindest auf dem normalen schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt doch auf Alptraum verlies mich dan trotzdem irgentwann die lust.
Titel die ich tatsächlich irgentwo mittendrin aufgegeben habe fallen mir jetzt nur 3 ein. 
Devil may cry 4, Final fantasy 12 und Final Fantasy 13. 
DMC wurde zum verhängnis das mich die story nicht wirklich mitreißen konnte. 
Bei den Final Fantasy spielen ist es ein bisl anders. die Story ist zwar bei beiden gut aber ich kam bei beiden irgentwann an einen Punkt wo ich schlichtweg nicht genug erfahrungspunkte gesammelt hatte um weiterzukommen und ich zum grinden einfach zu faul war.


----------



## MonochromeMonitor (29. Januar 2013)

The Witcher (PE) hab ich leider im ersten Drittel aufgegeben, einfach weil ich keine Zeit hatte... aber wird demnächst fortgesetzt.

FC2 habe ich allerdings beinah in die Ecke gefuggt..., einfach so zum mentalen Ausgleich. Wenn dieses elende respawne entferntund eine 3er gleiche Schnellreisefunktion verfügbar wäre, die Missionen waren relativ abwechslungsreich aber die Rumreiserei hat genervt... Und die anderen Zwischensequenzen kann man sich ja so mit den RADTools ansehen.

Edit: Zum "Phänomen" Far Cry...
Nochmal zu Teil 3, toller Teil, nur mit etwas genreübergreifender Spielpraxis aber selbst auf der höchsten Stufe nicht sehr anspruchsvoll  der Titel ist zu etwa 95% Shooter mit 5% linearer Charakterentwicklung eines Rollenspiels(bei manchen muss man sich entscheiden wo man sich spezialisiert weil mit der vorhandenen Erfahrung nicht alle Fertigkeiten freischaltbar sind, aber hier kann man alles vollhauen) .

Wenn man aber komplett alles abgrast was zum momentanen Spielfortschritt verfügbar ist, hat man am Ende  nichts mehr zu tun, so hatte ich nach 4h Spielzeit (Abschnitt Amanaki) alle zur Herstellung benötigten Felle, und nach etwa 14h die komplette nördliche Insel gesäubert (Funktürme und Vorposten), alles gesammelt was da gab ( ~76 Relikte, ~14Briefe und eben alle Kisten bis auf eine) und die sonstigen Aufgaben erledigt.
Mit den gesammelten und erhaltenen Credits kann man problemlos die zu dem Zeitpunkt verfügbaren Waffen freischalten inklusive aller Modifikationen und Anstriche. Die Charakterentwicklung/Fertigkeiten stoppt weil man die erhaltenen Punkte nicht einlösen kann, was man später auf einen Schlag nachholt. Dann kann man sich overpowered der Story widmen, und die eingespielte Waffenkombi bzw. Vorgehensweise ändert sich nicht mehr groß, Schleichen + Präzision (dank better sights mod 1.3)+ Nahkampf 
1.) MS16 + Schalldämpfer und Scope 
2.) M700  -> Z 93 SD + High Power (+erw. Magazin)
3.) Bogen inkl. Sniperscope,
4.) MP5 SD + Optik  -> Shredder -> Bushman

Nach Doppelgänger kann man den gesamten Rest freischalten und Sammeln, und dann bequem die Story beenden.

Ein guter Blockbuster, nette Story die da erzählt wird, aber leider spielerisch und spielmechanisch anspruchslos, wie fast alle Ubisoft Titel (Assassins Creed, aber von den früheren Splinter Cell 1,2 und 3 kann man absehen).
Also wie immer, Hauptzielgruppe sind natürlich die eingeschränkten Konsoleros die mit einem Gamepad spielen s/wollen, klar dass die Gegner KI nicht anspruchsvoll ausfällt, wenn man mit etwa 90%iger körperlicher Behinderung durch den Dschungel streift. Gut unterhalten, aber das wars, gediegene Story mit Mainstreamtauglichkeit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Januar 2013)

RDSQUIRREL schrieb:


> Nicht durchgespielt:
> - Starcraft: die letzten Protoss-Missionen waren mir schlicht zu schwer (naja, Cheats sind was tolles)
> - Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne: die letzten drei Missionen per Cheat
> - Outcast: nach knapp 30 Stunden aufgehört, einfach zu heftig, wenn man mal eine Woche nicht weiterspielt
> ...


 
Bei Dark Souls habe ich auch das Handtuch geworfen. Daher bin ich, nebenbei bemerkt, auch gespannt auf Dark Souls 2, welches ja eingängiger werden soll. In DS wurde man ja wirklich einfach ins Spiel geworfen, was einfach nicht förderlich für mich war.


----------



## caliko (1. Februar 2013)

Junge, Junge, ich hoffe eure Redaktion taucht nicht bei der PISA-Studie auf. Mal ein Tippfehler; ok. Aber die Bildunterschriften hier...

/Grammar Natzee off + on topic:

GTA IV & Oblivion trotz mehrfacher Anläufe nie durchgehalten.


----------



## Theclash1 (3. Februar 2013)

Das ist ja ulkig! Genau diese Spiele hab ich mittendrin aufgegeben. Bei ein paar hab ich mich später nochmal rangesetzt (GTA IV), aber AC und Crysis 2 liegen gerade griffbereit und werden doch nicht mehr angefasst. 

Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich auch Spiele wie BioShock nicht zu Ende gespielt habe. 
Den Singleplayer zu CoD Black Ops hab ich noch nicht mal angefangen. Aber das ist eher nachvollziehbar


----------

